# Leg vise with pipe clamp



## chrisirving (Mar 21, 2017)

I just built a workbench (posted it in projects today). I'd like to have a nice new, way too expensive leg vise but I couldn't see putting more money in a vise than I have in the whole bench!
My solution was a cheap shop fox screw, a chunk of quarter sawn oak, an 18" piece of 3/4" rigid and the dumb end of a pipe vise. I've got a lever that that will release the rigid to move the vise in or out
It's actually simple and works surprisingly well
A few pictures are worth a thousand words:
Sorry about the sideways pics 









The leg vise









Lever to release it









Pipe clamp with 1/8" "rope"









Looking from underneath with the lever and a ramp for it to catch on that will keep the vise released


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there any spring in it like in the ley Valley pipe vise?


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Really cool release idea. I may try to adopt it.


----------



## chrisirving (Mar 21, 2017)

> Is there any spring in it like in the ley Valley pipe vise?
> 
> - Sylvain


That's the first time I've seen the Lee valley clamp! There is a spring in mine also, it looks like you could make the Lee valley work the same as what I came up with


----------

